# Powertec power tools



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Any body out there know anything about these Powertec tools that are starting to make their way into some
areas -Sears, Amazon, etc. ? Interested in buying a belt disc sander, 6×36x8 or 6×48x9. Sears has a Powertec 6×48x9 for 199.99 plus 37.45 shipping from Powertec, or Amazon has one for 229.99 plus 5.30 shipping direct from Powertex. What with taxes from Sears, none from Amazon, the price come out just about the same.
So who is this Powertec person/thing ? Sears also has Craftsman (22500) of course, 299.99 plus tax. Very
little information on any Powertec equipment.


----------



## moshea45 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have been noticing a bunch of low end tools coming out.I picked up the powertec 7 inch miter saw with very low expectations. it was 39.99 at sears.
it actually works.
but overall the trend is not good.
China seems to be pouring out a lot of tools of questionable safety.
A table saw with a plastic base?
Remember when there used to be old tools laying around the garage that seemed to last forever?
The last straw for me was my last Craftsman purchase.
A router table combo.
The fence was useless. After making about 40 passes( attempts really ) I decided to take it back.
That when it got interesting.
The bottom of the table had pretty much burst. MDF does not hold together.
One or two more passes and it may have been a emergency room trip.
sears took it back, restocking fee and all.
The money you save may be spent in blood pressure medication.
Marty


----------



## crhamburg (Dec 27, 2012)

It looks like Powertec may have been a Craftsman manufacturer. The new Powertec 6" Jointer BJ600 looks very much like the Craftsman 6 1/8" Jointer 21788 (no longer sold and very hard to find an image of). I think I'm going to try out the Powertec jointer since the Craftsman one got such good reviews here. I will post a review when I'm done.


----------



## crhamburg (Dec 27, 2012)

Just picked up the Shop Fox W1829 6" benchtop jointer at Woodcrafters in Portland $248.00. It is exactly the same in physical appearance to the Powertec BJ600 and the Grizzly G0725. So it looks like Powertec is a major OEM manufacturer.


----------

